# Re-stick



## snake (Jul 24, 2014)

Today I  pinned my glutes which is pain in the ass (pun intended) to inject. I can see in the mirror enough to aspirate but can not see if I buried the plunger. After I removed the needle, I saw I had about 1/4 ml left so I repinned the rest with the same needle. Now I'm think about it; was that a stupid move?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 24, 2014)

Na i think your fine. I'm sure u didn't put the needle down on a dirty table and then repinned right?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 24, 2014)

I have done that and I swap out for safety. If you swabbed with alcohol you are prob fine.


----------



## GreatGunz (Jul 24, 2014)

Could be !
but as long as it was just touching air wouldn't worry.
Now on the other hand have you ever seen a needle tip after a first pin!?
you may be a bit more sore an bruise.
( anyway after 1 pin the tip is bent so u really don't have one.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 24, 2014)

My brother used to reuse needles for like a month!!!!!! Dirty bastard.


----------



## snake (Jul 24, 2014)

ECKSRATED ,
Ow hell no I did put it on the table, had the dog hold it in his mouth. I'm no dumb bunny! lol If I get an infection, which I never had, over not changing the needle I'll be pissed!

POB,
It was clean; how long for Mr. Infection to show up if I messed up?

GreatGunz,
Ya, and I'm the one who preaches draw with one, inject with another.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jul 24, 2014)

I always change the needle after it has entered my skin.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 24, 2014)

Somewhere someone said its ok to repin if its still going in you...even if theres blood mixed in the syringe as long as its back inside you.


Glad I have a rediculous amount of spare needles.  I wonder....if I can reuse the syringe for a week and just swap needles daily.


----------



## AlphaD (Jul 24, 2014)

Snake...... i did that about 2 weeks ago on my delt....i would have changed out needle but it was in a slin pin so i just put right back in.


----------



## snake (Jul 24, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Snake...... i did that about 2 weeks ago on my delt....i would have changed out needle but it was in a slin pin so i just put right back in.



All ok I assume?
No times a good time for an infection but the family's hitting the shore next week. I doubt I'll be getting checked out by the Jersey girls if I have puss conning out my ass. :'(


----------



## stonetag (Jul 24, 2014)

snake said:


> All ok I assume?
> No times a good time for an infection but the family's hitting the shore next week. I doubt I'll be getting checked out by the Jersey girls if I have puss conning out my ass. :'(


Puss coming out your ass will draw looks brother!


----------



## Seeker (Jul 24, 2014)

I've pinned 1000's of  times by now. Never aspirated once, never had a problem, no bumps, no bruises, no infections,  no bloody messes, nada. Fuk that aspirating crap.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 24, 2014)

Seeker said:


> I've pinned 1000's of  times by now. Never aspirated once, never had a problem, no bumps, no bruises, no infections,  no bloody messes, nada. Fuk that aspirating crap.


Me too. Never aspirated once in my life.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 24, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Me too. Never aspirated once in my life.



When I get shots at the hospital for stuff they don't either.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 24, 2014)

I have friends who are MDs and they say u can pick up an infection just by the needle touching the air...When i restick i always use a fresh needle..mayb im just a pussy


----------



## TheBlob (Jul 24, 2014)

Seeker said:


> I've pinned 1000's of  times by now. Never aspirated once, never had a problem, no bumps, no bruises, no infections,  no bloody messes, nada. Fuk that aspirating crap.



Hate to be a ninny fellas but if you inject that oil into your blood stream it could be fatal...No joke you should really think about aspirating....And yes they aspirate at the hospital.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jul 24, 2014)

I did the same thing a couple of weeks ago man, you should be fine. As the guys said tho prolly will have some tenderness there. 

I used to aspirate every time, now I jab and go.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 24, 2014)

TheBlob said:


> Hate to be a ninny fellas but if you inject that oil into your blood stream it could be fatal...No joke you should really think about aspirating....And yes they aspirate at the hospital.



 Well after 30 years of juicing I'm still here and like I said  I've never had a problem. Were you there when I got my shots at the hospital? They did not aspirate, I should know I was there.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jul 24, 2014)

TheBlob said:


> Hate to be a ninny fellas but if you inject that oil into your blood stream it could be fatal...No joke you should really think about aspirating....And yes they aspirate at the hospital.



Hmm I've had a shit ton of injections while in the military and at random dr offices, have NEVER seen them aspirate, not once.


----------



## TheBlob (Jul 24, 2014)

When a doctor gives a testosterone injection I guarantee you they aspirate my friend...That oil directly in your blood stream can easily kill you..Im just trying to help you out man not telling you what to do..If you think I dont know what im talking about thats fine ignore me.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 24, 2014)

TheBlob said:


> When a doctor gives a testosterone injection I guarantee you they aspirate my friend...That oil directly in your blood stream can easily kill you..Im just trying to help you out man not telling you what to do..If you think I dont know what im talking about thats fine ignore me.



Could kill you yes if u inject the all the oil directly into a vein. Have u ever heard of one single person dieing because of this?  Probably not.


----------



## babyhulk (Jul 24, 2014)

Acute respiratory distress following intravenous injection of an oil-steroid solution
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3205107/

According to this, the guy lived and probably would have been just fine, but I don't see any reason not to aspirate. It takes literally 1 second and can save yourself a lot of discomfort.


----------



## Jayjay82 (Jul 24, 2014)

Yes, injecting test straight into a vein at most can give you an infection that can be fatal. Chances of hitting a vein and getting all the test in it are highly unlikely. You may get half or a quarter of it in the vein and if it's good stuff you will most likely be alright. Worst case scenario would be antibiotics.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 24, 2014)

The text books all tell you to do so. I don't, never have, most likely never will. I said fuk aspirating because I'm comfortable and pretty confident after thousands of injects I'm good doing it the way that has worked for me. 
Am I lucky that I've never ever had so much as a bump from pinning? Maybe.. If I was injecting into my bicep which I never will I would probably aspirate. Blob, no need to get all upset bro. You tell me hospitals aspirate, I'm telling I've never seen em do it. Not to me and not to my kids.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 24, 2014)

Hospitals and doctors rarely aspirate anymore. It's just not needed. The only way injecting steroids in your blood stream can kill you directly is by an embolism which aspirating wouldn't help prevent anyway.


----------



## Assassin32 (Jul 24, 2014)

TheBlob said:


> Hate to be a ninny fellas but if you inject that oil into your blood stream it could be fatal...No joke you should really think about aspirating....And yes they aspirate at the hospital.



Sorry Blob, but this study done in 2012 says you're wrong. I've never aspirated and neither have any of the nurses I've ever received shots from.

In an integrative review published in the March issue of Nursing2012, To aspirate or not: An integrative review of the evidence, researchers examined the literature to determine if there was any evidence supporting the practice of aspiration for injections. The researchers used an integrative review methodology to review the literature. The integrative approach answers a targeted clinical question using a systematic search strategy and a rigorous appraisal method (Crawford & Johnson, 2012).  The results were not surprising; there was no research evidence to support the use of aspiration in giving I.M. or subcutaneous injections. - See more at: http://www.nursingcenter.com/eviden...-the-Evidence-on-I-M-and#sthash.S40o9BXV.dpuf


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 24, 2014)

Ive never aspirated 1 time either. I've pinned maybe 2x with the same needle, out of necessity and was all good. However, with my insulin pins, I will use the same damn needle for a week. And no, this isnt a 1x/day slin rush...I shoot it everytime I eat (type1) since 2004. Sometimes Ill use the same needle for 3 days, 5 days, 7 days...yeah sick bastard but I will say that I have never gotten an infection of any sort. Even dropped it straight down on the carpet (lid off and all) and went right back to the leg.  Maybe its exactly what the body is going to absorb if it touches something.


----------



## AlphaD (Jul 24, 2014)

My mother is a nurse. She showed me how to pin my quad...  i asked her before i got into all this about everything with the needle. I hated fukin needles.  She said she never aspirates when given patients shots.  Of course delts and glutes are the primary spots for the shots she gives, but nonetheless she doesnt know anyone who does aspirate either in the 28 years shes been on the job.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 24, 2014)

Just because your a nurse doesnt make you an expert in giving shots.  I've known n seen plenty of nurses who dont give a shit and jab motherfukcers causing bruises and leaks.

Im no nurse. But im an expert in administering oil based injections via syringes IM and subQ...even have experience giving hypes what they need right into the vein.  

Eat shit nurse betty


----------



## stonetag (Jul 24, 2014)

Zero aspiration here in many, many, shitloads of pins.


----------



## AlphaD (Jul 24, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> Just because your a nurse doesnt make you an expert in giving shots.  I've known n seen plenty of nurses who dont give a shit and jab motherfukcers causing bruises and leaks.
> 
> Im no nurse. But im an expert in administering oil based injections via syringes IM and subQ...even have experience giving hypes what they need right into the vein.
> 
> Eat shit nurse betty



They have experience.  And really Matrix i was given my two cents based on the knowledge of soneone who went to school for healthcare. wasnt fukin talking to you.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 24, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> They have experience.  And really Matrix i was given my two cents based on the knowledge of soneone who went to school for healthcare. wasnt fukin talking to you.



I didnt qoute you alpha. It wasnt directed to you or your mother. I was stating that nurses in general arnt the best at what they do...they dont share the same passion pinning.  I get a rush and a boner.  They clock in and clock out.

Again. If it felt like it was a knock at you.  It wasnt intended.


----------



## snake (Jul 24, 2014)

Well that got off topic fast! LOL!

For the record, it takes 1/2 second to draw back on the plunger so for me and the piece of mind I get from it, I will always do it. I have talked to guys who have gotten blood back in the syringe, maybe nothing would happen but I am sure they were happy that they aspirated.

I'm happy this morning that I have zero PIP.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 24, 2014)

There's no evidence one MUST aspirate. You're not going to die by accidentally injecting into a vein. If it gives you piece of mind cool. If you want to skip over it feel free.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 24, 2014)

You'll be fine snake. I don't recommend it, but back in the day I used to clean and re-use my pins because pins were harder to get for me then gear. Always had a separate drawing needle though, but I'd re-use pins 3-4 times. yes dull needles hurt like hell, and no I'm not recommending anyone do it.


----------



## TriniJuice (Jul 24, 2014)

I will now never aspirate again....one less thing I have to do,
Usually I know if im in a bad spot when I see a pellet of blood enter the needle (which rarely happens)


----------



## DF (Jul 24, 2014)

Ah, no big deal.  decades ago I'd reuse pins until I couldn't get 
the fukrs  to break the skin.


----------



## babyhulk (Jul 24, 2014)

Found another case where a kid injected 10-30ml of mineral oil into his vein. He ended up in the hospital but only days later. And I guess the oil will enter the blood stream eventually anyways. I think the risk of oil into a vein is very dependent on the amount. So, I'm guessing 3ml won't have enough of an effect to cause anything serious other than maybe some discomfort. I'll stick with aspirating. It's quick and easy anyways.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 24, 2014)

You are fine, I think people get way too paranoid abut stuff like this


----------



## M_T Pockets (Jul 24, 2014)

Beginner here...So why have I read on many bb and pl forums to aspirate? 

Many have mentioned to MAKE SURE you aspirate. If you jab and aspirate and see blood than pick a diff area?

I will be injecting for the 1st time and if I dont need to aspirate than thats even better.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 24, 2014)

M_T Pockets said:


> Beginner here...So why have I read on many bb and pl forums to aspirate?
> 
> Many have mentioned to MAKE SURE you aspirate. If you jab and aspirate and see blood than pick a diff area?
> 
> I will be injecting for the 1st time and if I dont need to aspirate than thats even better.



It doesn't hurt but in reality while injected the needle moves around and you can wind up punching a vein.

Contrary to what is said above it will take a lot of oil in a vein to cause an issue. A 3cc syringe won't do anything


----------



## M_T Pockets (Jul 24, 2014)

Ok thanks POB I appreciate it.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 24, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> My mother is a nurse. She showed me how to pin my quad...  i asked her before i got into all this about everything with the needle. I hated fukin needles.  She said she never aspirates when given patients shots.  Of course delts and glutes are the primary spots for the shots she gives, but nonetheless she doesnt know anyone who does aspirate either in the 28 years shes been on the job.



I don't and never had an issue 

There are other things that I don't do/do and have no issues but don't want newbies to do so I won't post lol


----------



## AlphaD (Jul 24, 2014)

Jenner said:


> I don't and never had an issue
> 
> There are other things that I don't do/do and have no issues but don't want newbies to do so I won't post lol



Jenn doesn't like when you pull out.......the needle.  Oh wait maybe that is what you don't want the newbs to know.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 24, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Jenn doesn't like when you pull out.  Oh wait maybe that is what you don't want the newbs to know.



lol...yes, some things are better left unsaid!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 24, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> I will now never aspirate again....one less thing I have to do,
> Usually I know if im in a bad spot when I see a pellet of blood enter the needle (which rarely happens)



When you start running compounds that cause hbp more blood being made...and just piercing the skin and leaks happen.

Or....dont aspirate. Just push that gram of tren and hope to baby jesus that you dont get the cough.

Back on topic....isnt it worse if you inject air into a vein?


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jul 24, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> Back on topic....isnt it worse if you inject air into a vein?


Now THAT is lethal.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 24, 2014)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Now THAT is lethal.



You need around 20-30ml of air for it to be lethal. It's not like it's made out to be in the movies where he smallest amount will kill you.


----------



## TriniJuice (Jul 24, 2014)

Just pinned 5mL into right quad....NON- ASPIRATED
you like how I used that word...Trini learn
Thumbs up champ, you did good today // Thanks coach


----------



## snake (Jul 24, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> You need around 20-30ml of air for it to be lethal. It's not like it's made out to be in the movies where he smallest amount will kill you.



Doc,
I saw a study on that about a year ago; wish I could find it. I got a small air bubble in my syringe and it came out when I removed the needle from my quad. Freaked me out at first but when I thought about it, I was happy it exited that way. Just shows you the pressure that builds in the muscle when you inject.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 24, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> Just pinned 5mL into right quad....NON- ASPIRATED
> you like how I used that word...Trini learn
> Thumbs up champ, you did good today // Thanks coach




5ml?!? I wanna see some gainz!!  You better be one big black ugly muther fuccer bro. Pics dammit


----------



## bronco (Jul 25, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Snake...... i did that about 2 weeks ago on my delt....i would have changed out needle but it was in a slin pin so i just put right back in.



When I'm pinning peps sub q, I use the same slin pin for 8 to 10 injections, or until the needle gets to to dull to penetrate the skin



Seeker said:


> I've pinned 1000's of  times by now. Never aspirated once, never had a problem, no bumps, no bruises, no infections,  no bloody messes, nada. Fuk that aspirating crap.



Same here i have never once aspirated.

Snake. I pinned my left quad few weeks ago and hit a nerve normally I push through it, but it was to painful, I pulled out moved over couple inches and repined with same needle, had no issues with it


----------



## M_T Pockets (Jul 25, 2014)

Well heck w Aspirating then lol.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jul 25, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> You need around 20-30ml of air for it to be lethal. It's not like it's made out to be in the movies where he smallest amount will kill you.



As always Doc, you're on point sir. 

Von Jűrgensonn, 2010, identifies that there is little and varying research and information on how much air a human can tolerate. Lethal doses range from 50ml to 300ml or 3-5ml/kg (Shaikh & Ummunisa, 2009). Additional isolated reports suggest that a little as 10ml has created ventricular fibrillation in the critically ill adult patient. (Ho, 1999; Toung et al, 2001; Moon, 2003; Shaikh and Ummunisa, 2009; cited in von Jűrgensonn, 2010.) It is also noted that age and size of the patients in these studies are not identified. Von Jűrgensonn, 2010, also cites that the closer the vein and injected air are to the heart the less volume of air is needed to produce a fatal out come.


----------



## widehips71 (Jul 25, 2014)

Glad I saw this.  I always thought I was being a lazy wreckless dumbass not aspirating.  I pin glutes and it already takes an act of magical contortionism to get the job done.  One less thing to worry about


----------



## snake (Jul 25, 2014)

widehips71 said:


> Glad I saw this.  I always thought I was being a lazy wreckless dumbass not aspirating.  I pin glutes and it already takes an act of magical contortionism to get the job done.  One less thing to worry about



Ya it sucks! My wife said no to pinning me when I went off the cream. I was surprised she didn’t seize the opportunity to stick something and my ass. 

Wait until you're all crunched up trying to pin a glute and you get a nasty ab cramp; it'll bring you to tears.


----------



## snake (Jul 27, 2014)

*Report*
All's good no infection!


----------



## shenky (Jul 27, 2014)

Bottom line is the needle is significantly dulled after first injection and should not be used again. You should have emptied the syringe into a clean one, IMO.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jul 27, 2014)

snake said:


> *Report*
> All's good no infection!



Good to hear man!


----------



## transcend2007 (Jul 27, 2014)

Hey Snake, great topic.  I have pinned the same needle multiple time a few times over the years for the exact same reason.  I was pinning my left glute push down on the plunger for what seemed like eternity and low an behold when I pulled the damm thing out there was still oil in there.  I cannot bare the though of any going to waste so I just stick it in again immediately upon noticing.  As others have said the needle dulls considerably after the first inject so there's a bit more discomfort.  However I've never had a single problem and I am feel certain you won't either...

As for the aspiration question I've been on short ester hrt/trt for the past 2 years (pinning prop 3 times per week).  I've never done it, never gonna do it.....it hard enough pinning left handed at all....aspiration would be even harder.  Bottom line, I have pined over 300 oil injects close to 1,000 gh injects I've never done it and never has a single issue from not doing it.


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 27, 2014)

Never aspirated/worried about any air bubbles after I did research before pinning myself with morphine.


----------



## widehips71 (Jul 27, 2014)

hulksmash said:


> Never aspirated/worried about any air bubbles after I did research before pinning myself with morphine.



Lol the fuh? If you're shooting up morphine I would imagine aspirating and air bubbles are the least of your worries


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 28, 2014)

widehips71 said:


> Lol the fuh? If you're shooting up morphine I would imagine aspirating and air bubbles are the least of your worries



Yeah gotta watch out for that cotton fever


----------



## snake (Jul 28, 2014)

If there's a next time, I'm just going to swap out the needle. Ya, it dulls a 25 g needle but didn't hurt half as much as my first shot with a 20g.  Only did it once!


----------

